# Gtechniq G1 glass kit problems



## 182_Blue

We'll finally driven in the rain since using the rain repellant set on my glass and whilst rain beads off the screen at speed it obviously doesn't work at slow speeds in traffic so I used my wipers and here's where my issue starts, the wipers appear to be dragging on the screen which in turn makes them bump and not clear the screen properly, the wipers worked perfectly before using the G1, when I touch the glass it feels draggy (kind of squeaky clean I guess ).
So my question is this normal and how do I get the bloody stuff off as the packets say it lasts at least a year !!!!, really not happy with this stuff.


----------



## bigup

Have you cleaned your wipers with Ipa?


----------



## 182_Blue

No should I have?


----------



## Kimo

Same problem as I had with g1 and g5, even after taking ages with prep and cleaning the wipers extremely well


----------



## rookie7

Yep:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Kimo73 said:


> Same problem as I had with g1 and g5, even after taking ages with prep and cleaning the wipers extremely well


How did you cure it?


----------



## Kimo

Shaun said:


> How did you cure it?


I sold the car :lol:

This car is stuck with g5 so gonna have to polish/clay it off and go back to nanolex urban I think 

Think you can use ceriglass on a certain pad to remove g1 I read


----------



## vRS Carl

The only way to get it off is with Ceriglass Shaun.

I had the same issue with it and it didn't last anywhere near the claimed time. So i took it off using Ceriglass with a Rayon pad on a rotary.


----------



## 182_Blue

Kimo73 said:


> I sold the car :lol:
> 
> This car is stuck with g5 so gonna have to polish/clay it off and go back to nanolex urban I think
> 
> Think you can use ceriglass on a certain pad to remove g1 I read


Bloody nightmare !


----------



## mr v6

Before I applied G1, I clayed the screen, used AG GP on it, then the DAS6 with a Sonus 4" spot pad & Duragloss 755. Applied G1 & all was well..


----------



## 182_Blue

vRS Carl said:


> The only way to get it off is with Ceriglass Shaun.
> 
> I had the same issue with it and it didn't last anywhere near the claimed time. So i took it off using Ceriglass with a Rayon pad on a rotary.


Hmm, £12 to put it on and even more to get the horrid stuff off, really not happy TBH.


----------



## vRS Carl

Where are you?

I have the kit to do it but I'm in Folkestone.


----------



## bigmac3161

Did u apply in direct sunlight it is rather sensitive to the old orange ball?


----------



## 182_Blue

vRS Carl said:


> Where are you?
> 
> I have the kit to do it but I'm in Folkestone.


Bugger, I am in Nottingham .


----------



## svended

Give the wiper blades a good wipe with IPA. I recall Rob suggesting applying C2v3 to remove juddering. 
I also apply G5 over G1 as it repels at lower speeds (though as has been mentioned a few times, it depends on the rake of the glass).


----------



## 182_Blue

bigmac3161 said:


> Did u apply in direct sunlight it is rather sensitive to the old orange ball?


Nope, did all as per instructions too.


----------



## vRS Carl

Shaun said:


> Bugger, I am in Nottingham .


Bit of a Trek to have your screen cleaned :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

vRS Carl said:


> Bit of a Trek to have your screen cleaned :lol:


Where did you but the kit?


----------



## Blueberry

How old are your wipers? Wipe the wipers with IPA and it should improve.

I've been applying G1 to my cars for the last 4 years and never had any problems with it. No wiper judder, nothing. People do have a tendency to over apply the product. Did you fully remove the residue ? Did you let it cure for the stated time ?


----------



## Blueberry

Shaun said:


> Nope, did all as per instructions too.


Which were?


----------



## 182_Blue

Blueberry said:


> How old are your wipers? Wipe the wipers with IPA and it should improve.
> 
> I've been applying G1 to my cars for the last 4 years and never had any problems with it. No wiper judder, nothing. People do have a tendency to over apply the product. Did you fully remove the residue ? Did you let it cure for the stated time ?


The wipers are literally brand new, I followed the instructions to the letter.

www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212121


----------



## vRS Carl

This is the Kit. Hand pads though will literally take you hours.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...-sealants/carpro-ceri-glass-kit/prod_988.html

These are the pads

5"

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...yon-125mm-5-glass-polishing-pad/prod_987.html

3"

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...75mm-3-glass-polishing-spot-pad/prod_986.html

I got 2 of each pad and the kit. Used 1 large pad to do the main part of the screen (I did it like polishing a car panel) and then the small pad to go round the edge of the glass where it meets the A Pillars and roof.


----------



## Kimo

Literally double price of g1 in the first place :/


----------



## Blueberry

Just give the wipers a wipe down with IPA and see how that goes. Don't jump straight in looking to take it off when a simple IPA clean may only be required. G1 is a glass coating therefore lays a layer of protection on top of the glass (unlike many other rain repellents). So it makes sense that a layer on tipoff the glass may mean some kind of juddering of the wipers until they have been wiped. Persevere with it. I think the stuff is brilliant and well worth the extra effort needed.


----------



## 182_Blue

Blueberry said:


> Just give the wipers a wipe down with IPA and see how that goes. Don't jump straight in looking to take it off when a simple IPA clean may only be required. G1 is a glass coating therefore lays a layer of protection on top of the glass (unlike many other rain repellents). So it makes sense that a layer on tipoff the glass may mean some kind of juddering of the wipers until they have been wiped. Persevere with it. I think the stuff is brilliant and well worth the extra effort needed.


I will try it but the blades are brand new, the glass is draggy to the touch so I am doubting that doing anything to the wipers will help.


----------



## vRS Carl

FWIW

I had the same issue as you Shaun. Wipers were 4 weeks old. I tried all the IPA wipes, C2v3 etc that people advised and nothing worked. The C2v3 did for about 2 days and then it started again.

So in the end after persevering for 3mths i took it off . 

For me G1 is just not worth the effort at all. It performs ok when your above 50mph. But the way it needs to be applied just is far too finicky. If it literally blew everything else out the water then i would accept the application method. But GTechniq need to pull their finger out and redevelop it as other stuff is out there now that gives the same longevity but is far less fussy or finicky to apply.

I currently use Orchard Auto Care Super Hydrophobe Pro. I had it on my vRS until i sold it for 9mths and it was still going strong. I've had it on the Merc for 5 weeks with only a basic prep of the screen (it will be reapplied in the near future after a thorough prep) and it's still holding up well.

The bonus is you can apply it in direct sunlight and all you need to take it off is a damp cloth and then buff the screen with a mint merkin/glass cloth. If you let it cure for 30mins or more then it literally just buffs off. If the screen gets dirty with bug splats etc then a quick clean with AF Crystal and it's like it's been freshly applied again. The wipers never judder (didn't on my vRS and so far haven't on the Merc) and large water drops will move at around 25mph and once you hit 35mph then everything is pretty much gone. The glass feels really slick and smooth to the touch too.


----------



## stuartr

I had problems with g1 but mine was smearing from the wipers not juddering. In the end I just put something else over the top and am happy now.
Nipponshine glaco is easy and wolf chemical nano glass is good.


----------



## Blueberry

Shaun said:


> I will try it but the blades are brand new, the glass is draggy to the touch so I am doubting that doing anything to the wipers will help.


Well then it sounds like you have not removed the residue properly. Just try going over the windscreen with glass cleaner. I use this to remove the residue rather than G2.


----------



## Blueberry

vRS Carl said:


> FWIW
> 
> I had the same issue as you Shaun. Wipers were 4 weeks old. I tried all the IPA wipes, C2v3 etc that people advised and nothing worked. The C2v3 did for about 2 days and then it started again.
> 
> So in the end after persevering for 3mths i took it off .
> 
> For me G1 is just not worth the effort at all. It performs ok when your above 50mph. But the way it needs to be applied just is far too finicky. If it literally blew everything else out the water then i would accept the application method. But GTechniq need to pull their finger out and redevelop it as other stuff is out there now that gives the same longevity but is far less fussy or finicky to apply.
> 
> I currently use Orchard Auto Care Super Hydrophobe Pro. I had it on my vRS until i sold it for 9mths and it was still going strong. I've had it on the Merc for 5 weeks with only a basic prep of the screen (it will be reapplied in the near future after a thorough prep) and it's still holding up well.
> 
> The bonus is you can apply it in direct sunlight and all you need to take it off is a damp cloth and then buff the screen with a mint merkin/glass cloth. If you let it cure for 30mins or more then it literally just buffs off. If the screen gets dirty with bug splats etc then a quick clean with AF Crystal and it's like it's been freshly applied again. The wipers never judder (didn't on my vRS and so far haven't on the Merc) and large water drops will move at around 25mph and once you hit 35mph then everything is pretty much gone. The glass feels really slick and smooth to the touch too.


G1 lasts well over a year on my car and works from 35mph on my windscreen. Rake of windscreen affects performance. I've never had judder with G1 and I apply it to every car. I have nothing but praise for G1. In fact IG is my favourite product. I wouldn't drive a car without it. I have application down to a fine art and the residue literally takes 5 minutes to buff off. I'm sorry your experience hadn't been the best yet my experience has been nothing but great.


----------



## suspal

Shaun you should've applied:

http://www.nanolex.de/en/products/nanolex-ultra-glass-sealant


----------



## vRS Carl

I've used Nanolex Ultra in the past and it does exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## Buck

Shaun

I've used G1 before and found it to be a good product. 

Try cleaning your wipers with IPA then giving the screen a wipe down and applying another layer of G1. It might just not have applied evenly. You have nothing to lose doing this and it might cure the issue.


----------



## Bartl

I had the same problem. I ended up removing it with carpro ceri glass.

Are you getting a webbing affect on the glass as well after using the wipers?


----------



## svended

I've never had any problem myself but understand some do and how. 
If you PM Rob or Pete or move it to the Gtechniq Section they will be the best person to speak to. It's worth persovering with though, it's a great product.


----------



## 182_Blue

I think the issue is people are having problems with it, the application shouldn't be so temperamental and shouldn't require extra actions to make it work properly, personally I just want it off my car as it's seriously ruining my driving experience of what is a brand new car.

I am going to give cleaning it etc a go before the ceriglass turns up though just to get me through!


----------



## 182_Blue

Bartl said:


> I had the same problem. I ended up removing it with carpro ceri glass.
> 
> Are you getting a webbing affect on the glass as well after using the wipers?


The wipers just bounce on the screen leaving hit and miss areas of water on my screen, when you touch the screen it feels draggy and not smooth or silky to the touch.


----------



## IanG

I've had similar issues with G1 on my Merc and this was with brand new wipers as well. No issues with previous car which is odd

I've got Ceriglass so will be removing the G1 at some point and replacing with something else


----------



## gatecrasher3

Shame you have had problems but I guess G1 application doesn't seem to suit everyone given the differing opinions in this thread.

I have used it for several years on different cars and found the performance to be fantastic with no wiper issues.

Good luck getting it sorted.


----------



## 182_Blue

Well spent alot of time cleaning the screen with AG glass polish and the G2 and then ipa on my wipers but in the rain today it was as bad if not worse than before, its terrible the wipers bounce in both directions !!, really really spoiling my enjoyment of the new car and now need to spend double the original cost of the kit to fix it !, a complete waste of £30 + !, i just hope its not knackered my new wipers or that's another £25 down the drain.


----------



## joe_echo

I've not used G1 but I can recommend wolf's glass guard. i put two coats on my windscreen and rain rolls off it at anything over 35mph, no problems with the wipers either. mine was a brand new windscreen when I applied it. Not sure about durability as its only been on for a few weeks but they say it can last for a year or more.


----------



## 182_Blue

PS, is the Ceriglass kit the only thing to get this damn stuff off !


----------



## joe_echo

You should be able to use something like m205 to get it off or steelwool


----------



## stuartr

Shaun as I mentioned earlier you don't need to take it off just put something simpler on top. I had problems with G1 and put wolfs glass and latter Glaco over it and don't have any problems now.


----------



## V3nom

I've applied G1 too...at high speeds in heavy rain, it's great but in every other situation it's crap. The worst is at low speeds and light, hazy rain  proper sticks to the windscreen.

I'm considering going for Glaco next...


----------



## Zolasbackheel

you could buy a pad and this seperate

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glass-Pol...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2591a001e4


----------



## 182_Blue

my misery !!, smearing, juddering and a lovely noise !!!


----------



## moono16v

Happend to me on first ever application after a few washes it settled down! All I can say is just give it a clean with a decent glass cleaner (autoglym glass polish I used) give it a few washes and it will be best product you've ever had (my view only of course). 

Maybe it's just been over applied or what not?! You'll love it once it settles!


----------



## Blueberry

It looks and sounds like you've either used of much product or yon have not buffed off the residue properly.

What size bottle of G1 Have you got and how much of the bottle did you use? How man coats to windows?


----------



## Horatio

I had a similar problem and removed most of it with a Megs clay bar and AG Fast Glass. Hasn't removed all of it but most of it and still judders a wee bit. I did apply it in blazing sunshine though, so accept was down to user error...this time.


----------



## 182_Blue

Blueberry said:


> It looks and sounds like you've either used of much product or yon have not buffed off the residue properly.
> 
> What size bottle of G1 Have you got and how much of the bottle did you use? How man coats to windows?


I had the smaller bottle, and and as stated previously I followed these instructions

www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212121

Quote possibly the worst product I have ever applied to a car!


----------



## 182_Blue

moono16v said:


> Happend to me on first ever application after a few washes it settled down! All I can say is just give it a clean with a decent glass cleaner (autoglym glass polish I used) give it a few washes and it will be best product you've ever had (my view only of course).
> 
> Maybe it's just been over applied or what not?! You'll love it once it settles!


I have washed numerous times and must be on my tenth AG glass polish,!!, just seems to have made it worse as it's now smearing!


----------



## vRS Carl

I would just cut your losses Shaun and remove it. 

Nanolex Ultra will give better results and is easier to apply and remove. 

Assuming you follow the instructions


----------



## lowejackson

Sounds like something has gone wrong and agree with above comment, remove it and try another product.

I used G1 for several years without a single problem until I bought my last bottle which gave me months of severe juddering. Gtech sent me a bottle of C2 which did help but by then I have lost the faith and used an entire bottle of G1 from the countless reapplications. Gtech said the formula had not changed and so I have no idea as to why it suddenly stopped working perfectly on my car


----------



## EliteCarCare

Give the wipers a good clean with some IPA or the G2 (if you have any left), then apply a coat of the G1 to the wipers and allow to dry. Shouldn't drag after that. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## PIRHONEY

Or G5 over the top maybe?


----------



## 182_Blue

EliteCarCare said:


> Give the wipers a good clean with some IPA or the G2 (if you have any left), then apply a coat of the G1 to the wipers and allow to dry. Shouldn't drag after that. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Presently have a £75 basket (inc ceriglass) with you Alex so don't put me off LOL


----------



## bigup

lowejackson said:


> Sounds like something has gone wrong and agree with above comment, remove it and try another product.
> 
> I used G1 for several years without a single problem until I bought my last bottle which gave me months of severe juddering. Gtech sent me a bottle of C2 which did help but by then I have lost the faith and used an entire bottle of G1 from the countless reapplications. Gtech said the formula had not changed and so I have no idea as to why it suddenly stopped working perfectly on my car


what was your solution mate? leave it on?


----------



## stuartr

Shaun.. seriously hang fast with the ceriglass, it's a lot of work and I don't think you need to do it. Just pick a replacement and put over the top.


----------



## PWOOD

Had a similar problem with the lesser G3 (or 2 cant mind the model number) and once I finally got it removed I had to replace the wipers to get my brand new car with brand new wipers back to normal. Most suggestions involved Ceriglass by hand however I finally got rid using Meths (purple stuff) carefully followed by Gtech G4 polish.

I will never use anything on the front screen again just Gtech G4 glass polish which oddly enough given the issue with the sealant is the best cleaner I have ever used on a screen. 

I believe GTECH have something to remove G1 if you contact them.


----------



## lowejackson

bigup said:


> what was your solution mate? leave it on?


Yes, left it on, the C2 did help me although the frustration means I will be looking for another product to use on the glass.


----------



## isherdholi

I don't get this issue, but I would imagine a squirt of screenwash should help lube the wiper blades


----------



## 182_Blue

isherdholi said:


> I don't get this issue, but I would imagine a squirt of screenwash should help lube the wiper blades


Yes for about one wipe and it's back.


----------



## Trip tdi

Shaun I assuming it's on your VW car if so I have noticed on few occasions that VW screens with G1 applied does drag the wipers on contact, try some neat vinegar on the screen and wipers and buff off should sort it did on mine so worth a attempt.


----------



## 182_Blue

Yes it's on a MK7 golf, really hope I can stop it as it's made the car dangerous to drive with the smearing and the fact you dont want to use the wipers due to the noise!!


----------



## quattrogmbh

I'm having the exact same problem on my Golf too. I even swapped the wipers for Bosch ones but made no difference whatsoever.

I have IPA'd several times. Used C2v3 which on other cars has worked well.. All its done on this one is create an awful streaky haze.

As soon as I get the chance its coming off..... But what should I replace it with?


----------



## gtechrob

Shaun said:


> Yes it's on a MK7 golf, really hope I can stop it as it's made the car dangerous to drive with the smearing and the fact you dont want to use the wipers due to the noise!!


missed this thread - will read through it but in the meantime one of the suggestions that a few folks have found to work is to put g1 on the wiper blades themselves allowing it to cure and not removing residue. doesn't make a lot of sense but as I say it has worked for many.


----------



## 182_Blue

You will forgive me for not putting the G1 on my wipers but I have only just paid £25 for them and it's been an expensive exercise as it Is, so now thanks to Alex at EliteCarCare I have Ceriglass and i have hopefully have removed it. 

Question is what do I use on the screen that will work and is easy on and off and won't cause the same issue.


----------



## bigup

Angelwax H2Go gets good reviews


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Easiest and best product is Glaco. Easy on, even easier off, no judder and it works. Did I say how easy it was?


----------



## bigup

what im going to do is put G1 on side and rear windows then use something else on the windscreen.


----------



## Vazza

bigup said:


> Angelwax H2Go gets good reviews


Second this...easy to put on, lasts ages (12 weeks and counting so far!) and no smearing/juddering.


----------



## bigup

Vazza said:


> Second this...easy to put on, lasts ages (12 weeks and counting so far!) and no smearing/juddering.


just got me this aswell, after applying, it will withstand weekly washes yes?


----------



## Vazza

I wash my car fortnightly and it's holding up fine.


----------



## lowejackson

Shaun said:


> .....Question is what do I use on the screen that will work and is easy on and off and won't cause the same issue.


Nanolex looks interesting as does the ADS coating. I am biased here but I am tempted by the Optimum coating. One year durability and if used with their glass cleaner they say it will last indefinitely. Downside is it is only sold in larger bottles and is therefore not cheap but apparently is enough to do 40 odd windscreens.

Flyby30 only lasted a few months but it is very easy to apply


----------



## bigup

Link to this optimum product mate ?


----------



## lowejackson

bigup said:


> Link to this optimum product mate ?


http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optimum-opti-glass-coating-60ml.php?manufacturers_id=55

Glass cleaner http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=929

Not many comments in the UK but this is what Alex (Elite) said a while ago http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339999

From what I can work out the glass cleaner is reasonable on its own but when used with their coating it works remarkable well. Apparently it also decreases the speed of the water roll off.

Initial price does place these products at the higher end of the market.

At the other end of the price range, there is always the old standard Aquapel. I used this for years and never had a problem with it


----------



## Buck

bigup said:


> Link to this optimum product mate ?


http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/optimum-opti-glass-coating-60ml.php?osCsid=pudt8rnbdl7gumamvlrv58ee55


----------



## 182_Blue

What are we all treating our wiper blades with ?


----------



## Miglior

Ive never got on with g1 for exactly this. Nanolex ultra is good


----------



## 182_Blue

Any suggestions for wiper treatment.


----------



## -Kev-

Not used G1 myself but ive read a few times that people use it on the wiper rubbers too, maybe that prevents any issues?..


----------



## w138pbo

Shaun said:


> You will forgive me for not putting the G1 on my wipers but I have only just paid £25 for them and it's been an expensive exercise as it Is, so now thanks to Alex at EliteCarCare I have Ceriglass and i have hopefully have removed it.
> 
> Question is what do I use on the screen that will work and is easy on and off and won't cause the same issue.


got g5 on my mk6 golf without any problems .

will soon be putting g1 on hope it wont cause and issues.


----------



## allenk4

I had wiper chatter on my Yukon Denali

I found that using 1oz of _Optimum No Rinse_ per gallon of Distilled Water as my wiper fluid eliminates the chatter, but you do have to hit the sprayer every 30 minutes or so.

Not a great product from _GTechniq_.

Unfortunately, my experience with _G1_ has prevented me from trying anything else from their line-up


----------



## 182_Blue

w138pbo said:


> got g5 on my mk6 golf without any problems .
> 
> will soon be putting g1 on hope it wont cause and issues.


Good luck with that one!


----------



## tomcat336556

Hi All,
I have also had problems & very poor performance from G1. I have applied this to 3 previous cars and it worked very well. I always followed the application instructions to the letter !!!!

However my latest application has been nothing short of a waste of time. It has performed very poorly ( it was just OK for about 3 weeks ) then the performance just fell away "its a shame the water dindnt do the same". I contacted GTechniq and complained and they sent me a small sparay bottle of a product called "Revive", which you just spray on and wipe off. Again this worked quite well for about 1 week then stops working altogether.

Not sure if the G1 manufacturing methods have changed but its certainly not the product it was, IMO.

Im now looking for what else to apply !!!!


----------



## Gaz03

G1 worked perfectly on my old Cupra R for months before I sold it. I applied it to my Focus ST and it was a complete nightmare. I had brand new Bosch blades and it still juddered really badly and it didn't perform very well. 

I added a fair amount of screenwash to my water so that it was a strong dilution and gave the windows a good blast. This immediately stopped the wipers from juddering and the G1 is now working perfectly well in the rain. It has now been working fine for weeks.


----------



## Bulkhead

Gaz03 said:


> G1 worked perfectly on my old Cupra R for months before I sold it. I applied it to my Focus ST and it was a complete nightmare. I had brand new Bosch blades and it still juddered really badly and it didn't perform very well.
> 
> I added a fair amount of screenwash to my water so that it was a strong dilution and gave the windows a good blast. This immediately stopped the wipers from juddering and the G1 is now working perfectly well in the rain. It has now been working fine for weeks.


I second this ^^. I applied G1 exactly as per the instructions on the Focus. It caused major wiper judder for a few months. Has settled down a bit lately but still not great. I have a small chip in the windscreen and a free replacement as part of the insurance so will probably replace the screen soon and certainly won't be going anywhere near G1 in the future.


----------



## quattrogmbh

It worked perfectly on my Mk6 Golf. Only on the Mk7 am I having problems.


----------



## bigup

i used G1+G2 yesterday on side and rears of my brand new car (130 miles only), i didnt use G4 as its new glass

cleaned the glass with G6 and put on G1, temp was 18C so waited 15mins and applied G2 to remove and boy was it hard!

ended up using various glass cleaners, eraser, cloths to try get rid of the residue which to the naked eye looked good but using a sun gun against the screen you could see the smearing still. took me ages to remove it all and hopefully it hasn't effected performance, waiting for it to rain now

on my windscreen, after reading this thread i applied Angelwax H2Go which was a breeze to apply and remove!

think they need to make G1 easier to remove


----------



## nick_mcuk

Shaun said:


> Any suggestions for wiper treatment.


I dont treat the wipers with anything just give them a wipe with AG FastGlass on a MF


----------



## stuartr

I did treat the wipers but didn't have any effect on me... and to be honest I was never convinced this was a solution, since the wiper coating would wear off quite quickly ?


----------



## SiGainey

svended said:


> Give the wiper blades a good wipe with IPA. I recall Rob suggesting applying C2v3 to remove juddering.
> I also apply G5 over G1 as it repels at lower speeds (though as has been mentioned a few times, it depends on the rake of the glass).


What? So you have to buy more Gtechniq products to remove it? Glad I don't use this stuff anymore, the glass repellant from CLB is awesome stuff


----------



## MagpieRH

Quick thought - most issues seem to be with newer cars: could it be the style of wipers that caused the change? Those whose had it work well, did the car have traditional style wipers of the aero type? Most new cars seem to opt for the aero type so I'm wondering if there's something in that?


----------



## w138pbo

Shaun said:


> Good luck with that one!


yesterday cleaned my glass and applied G1 to my golf mk6.
went out lastnight/thismorning in the lightning storm we had never had any issues with my wipers in the light and heavy rain.

wipers are old did nothing to them did slightly smear on the unprotected glass. fine on g1 with no noise or judder.
water would run start to run off at 40mph at 45mph it would fly off the screen.


----------



## SBM

I have read through this thread, simply as I have never used any of the Gtechniq kit but do see it used an awful lot in the Pro Detailers write ups.

Surprised that Gtechniq have not responded properly on this thread yet to advise what they suggest and what is being done about it..

What I am taking from this thread is to not go near G1.. Sub'd in the hope of seeing a response form Gtech

Ben


----------



## bigup

SBM said:


> I have read through this thread, simply as I have never used any of the Gtechniq kit but do see it used an awful lot in the Pro Detailers write ups.
> 
> Surprised that Gtechniq have not responded properly on this thread yet to advise what they suggest and what is being done about it..
> 
> What I am taking from this thread is to not go near G1.. Sub'd in the hope of seeing a response form Gtech
> 
> Ben


what i took from this thread is not apply G1 on windscreen but apply on sides and rear but be prepared to sweat a little when removing the residue!


----------



## Blueberry

bigup said:


> what i took from this thread is not apply G1 on windscreen but apply on sides and rear but be prepared to sweat a little when removing the residue!


If that is what you have taken from this thread then it's a shame as G1 has been on my windscreens for the last 5 years, without any problems. In fact, its my favourite detailing product EVER !


----------



## bigup

Blueberry said:


> If that is what you have taken from this thread then it's a shame as G1 has been on my windscreens for the last 5 years, without any problems. In fact, its my favourite detailing product EVER !


i think its hit and miss tbh mate

also all in the prep, i have brand new car with brand new glass but not risking it, cant be doing with struggling to machine G1 off incase i get wiper judder

ive got AngelWax H2Go on the windscreen and is awesome, yep it wont last as long as G1 but im prepared to spend 15mins applying it every 2 months 

G1 is good stuff and doing well on my side and rear windows but it was a hard job removing the residue, even when following the instructions to the T, temperature was noted too


----------



## gatecrasher3

Blueberry said:


> If that is what you have taken from this thread then it's a shame as G1 has been on my windscreens for the last 5 years, without any problems. In fact, its my favourite detailing product EVER !


I am happy with it also.

We have used it on our last four cars without issue in terms of application or performance and will continue to use it.


----------



## w138pbo

if put it on 8 cars now without any problem with any of them.

it works so great love it.


----------



## nick_mcuk

I think the long and the short of this is that G1 is clearly an expensive and fussy ans hell product.

I for one used the other GT glass product and couldnt not get that to work without the wipers bouncing all over the place. Went back to my original glass sealant.

There are cheaper and better options out there for glass sealants if you want to buy into the GT hype then crack on but be prepared for fussy ass products that cost a fortune!

But each to their own and all that!


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bin it, this is what you want:thumb:


----------



## mystery1

SBM said:


> I have read through this thread, simply as I have never used any of the Gtechniq kit but do see it used an awful lot in the Pro Detailers write ups.
> 
> Surprised that Gtechniq have not responded properly on this thread yet to advise what they suggest and what is being done about it..
> 
> What I am taking from this thread is to not go near G1.. Sub'd in the hope of seeing a response form Gtech
> 
> Ben


It's not in the GTech section so they may not know about it.


----------



## SiGainey

mystery1 said:


> It's not in the GTech section so they may not know about it.


How likely do you think this is? They don't look at the glass forum, when they sell a large volume of glass products and there is a thread saying thats titled 'problems' about their product. Do you really believe that 

My personal belief is that they don't know a solution right now so cannot add anything to resolve the problem. Unfortunately, it's not the first Gtechniq problem thread which is a shame, just appears there are more preferable alternative similar products out there where the same issues do not crop up :wall:


----------



## SBM

^^^ My thoughts too.:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson

mystery1 said:


> It's not in the GTech section so they may not know about it.


Gtech posted on this thread, page 7, post number 66


----------



## SBM

lowejackson said:


> Gtech posted on this thread, page 7, post number 66


Agreed but that's the only post from them and its not much of an explanation or solution...

I just think their kit is very expensive and all the pro's who show their work have bottles of GTechniq. Now that's great if its the bee's knees, the kit to aspire too. But when its got a high price tag it needs to walk the walk. G1 falls well short of that it appears.


----------



## lowejackson

SBM said:


> Agreed but that's the only post from them and its not much of an explanation or solution...
> 
> I just think their kit is very expensive and all the pro's who show their work have bottles of GTechniq. Now that's great if its the bee's knees, the kit to aspire too. But when its got a high price tag it needs to walk the walk. G1 falls well short of that it appears.


I take your point but the original comment was they (Gtech) may not know about this thread. I was just pointing out they did.

I am not sure G1 is very expensive but of course for those who are struggling with it, I suspect they do think it is not great value for money and conversely for those who have no issues they probably think it is great value for money


----------



## SBM

^^^ Agreed of course Lowejackson :thumb:

At somepoint I expect/hope Gtech will come on with a detailed explanation and options... Keeping it sub'd to see that


----------



## potter88

Gutted. I've only just gone and got some G1 lol.

As others have stated i might use it on side windows and rear one, then Nanolex for Windscreen


----------



## martin_46

I got 100ml of G1 and used it on 4 cars (3 coats on windscreen and 1 coat on rest). EDIT: to add that I've still got half the bottle left!
On each car it has done brilliant, so far it's 10 months in and still beading lovely!

I clayed the glass and cleaned with APC, also cleaned wipers with APC and on 2 of the cars it took a week or 2 of rain before the little skipping of wipers stopped, but it did!

I've never tried it but some say to put a touch of vinigar on the wiper blade?


----------



## TooFunny

I think it's just a shame that one persons bad experience has put so many people off, especially when they're experience may well have been as good as the thousands others out there who love it.

Especially when this is on a new VW Golf R that has a known issue with the front wipers that is so bad, the dealers will swap the standard one's out for free.


----------



## Rascal_69

It is good. But not as good as I hoped. 

Now nearly 8 months and only 1400 miles it's not beading off quick. Need to use wipers. 

But it's still protecting. Just topped up with g5 which I really like. Good 3 months or so and super fast beading. Only problem with g5 it is so hard to get smear free.


----------



## SiGainey

Rascal_69 said:


> Just topped up with g5 which I really like. Good 3 months or so and super fast beading. Only problem with g5 it is so hard to get smear free.


You really like a product that is difficult to use to get smear free on a windscreen? Guess I must be a demanding customer then as that sounds like a product I would not be happy with! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## cossiecol

SiGainey said:


> You really like a product that is difficult to use to get smear free on a windscreen? Guess I must be a demanding customer then as that sounds like a product I would not be happy with! :doublesho:doublesho


I have to say I'm in agreement, I've tried it a few times now and I'm never 100% happy with the results, my own personal preference is AG cream followed by RainX, for me this is a winning combination, admittedly this is for me, other may have differing ideas (which is why it's called a forum  )


----------



## Mang0

This has been an interesting thread to read, I just recently got the G1, G2 and G4. 
Hopefully all goes well this weekend.

so.. since im using G4 Nano polish, will I need the APC cleaner that someone mentioned earlier? I might clay the glass before the polish (??)


----------



## gtechrob

ok have missed watching this thread - apologies for that.

not sure if the OP tried what I suggested. have had a few reported issues with some models of cars - particularly mk7 golfs. will have to run some specific tests but looks like the OP had removed the coating before trying out what some of our detailers have found to work in the past?

we do get about 5-10% complaints of juddering but in most of these cases the juddering tails off a couple of weeks after use. if anyone has any issue with this or any of our other products please either PM me or email me and we will look into your issue :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

gtechrob said:


> ok have missed watching this thread - apologies for that.
> 
> not sure if the OP tried what I suggested. have had a few reported issues with some models of cars - particularly mk7 golfs. will have to run some specific tests but looks like the OP had removed the coating before trying out what some of our detailers have found to work in the past?
> 
> we do get about 5-10% complaints of juddering but in most of these cases the juddering tails off a couple of weeks after use. if anyone has any issue with this or any of our other products please either PM me or email me and we will look into your issue :thumb:


I pm'ed twice and emailed personally too when I had a problem with not being able to see out my screen

That was months ago and never did get a reply ...


----------



## gtechrob

Kimo73 said:


> I pm'ed twice and emailed personally too when I had a problem with not being able to see out my screen
> 
> That was months ago and never did get a reply ...


just checked our records and I have one from you from september last year requesting a local pickup and another 4 months later regarding an issue you had about how you noticed a drop off in performance of g1 generally to which i should have replied (apologies if i didn't) that if it is an overall drop in performance it will almost certainly be that there is a residue on the g1 as when g1 reaches the end of its life it fails in patches such as at the end of the arc of the passenger side wiper blade.

we do our best on catching up on issues and are trying to inform as best we can through updating instructions and shooting instructional videos (see: https://www.youtube.com/user/UKGtechniq ) but there will be cases where sometimes we miss a post or two - if at any time this happens and you still need support - we are always at the end of a phone line - 01327 811 015


----------



## Kimo

I think the other email I sent was actually about how when it dropped off in a very short time it left smears and I couldn't remove it. That was a proper email though

Anyway I sold that car and have a new one now so it's someone else's problem lol


----------



## Rowan83

I applied G1 on my BMW 1 series back in November. On the side windows and rear screen G1 is still working brilliantly, the windscreen however it's non existent. Not used screen wash and always clean the glass with G6 so am guessing it's the wipers that have removed it?

Is there anyway to restore it?


----------



## Blueberry

Did you apply 3 coats to the windscreen?


----------



## gtechrob

MatrixGuy said:


> I applied G1 on my BMW 1 series back in November. On the side windows and rear screen G1 is still working brilliantly, the windscreen however it's non existent. Not used screen wash and always clean the glass with G6 so am guessing it's the wipers that have removed it?
> 
> Is there anyway to restore it?


as with coatings such as exo for paint - g1 can get clogged with fine dirt build up - a good degreaser can usually refresh the hydrophobic function by removing this film. as touched on just now - if you find the whole front screen starts dropping off all over then it will be a film of crud on the surface as when the coating fails it fails in high wear patches first and it's very obvious that those patches have failed.


----------



## Rowan83

Cheers Rob, what would you personally use on the windscreen? I did use IPA but didn't really work.


----------



## lightningslow

MatrixGuy said:


> Cheers Rob, what would you personally use on the windscreen? I did use IPA but didn't really work.


Not rob but I've just used washing up liquid on a non scratch sponge. Nothing shifts grease and crud like washing up liquid.


----------



## Mang0

To add to this:
I have applied G1 on my windscreen after reading all the horrors that people have experienced. 

My attempt seemed to have been successful. 
I used autoglym glass polish first to clean the windows, then used G4 window polish. 
Applied G1 on the glass, 3 on front and 1 sides and back. 
left it to cure for around 30min as it was getting dark and temp was cooler. 
removed with G2, all seems well. 

no wiper blade judder and water pretty much flies off as expected. 
although, when I do use them, I have noticed a slight haze for a split second when it wipes the glass.


----------



## MBRuss

Just to throw my experience into this, I applied G1 and G5 to my car's windows (G1 for the windscreen and G5 on the rest) and despite often over-applying products and doing a cack job, I actually applied the Gtehcniq stuff perfectly fine first time. Mine still seems to be going strong over a year later (weirdly, even the G5 seems to be...?!).

I initially had slight wiper judder/smearing and thought it was the G1, then decided to change the blades for new ones (as they'd been on the car since I bought it over a year before) and the new blades slide across as smooth as butter.

So that's another thing to try - even if your blades were fine before, they seem to be more likely to judder if they're worn and you have G1 on the screen. Try getting new blades and that may cure it.


----------



## scoobyboy1

gtechrob said:


> ok have missed watching this thread - apologies for that.
> 
> not sure if the OP tried what I suggested. have had a few reported issues with some models of cars - particularly mk7 golfs. will have to run some specific tests but looks like the OP had removed the coating before trying out what some of our detailers have found to work in the past?
> 
> we do get about 5-10% complaints of juddering but in most of these cases the juddering tails off a couple of weeks after use. if anyone has any issue with this or any of our other products please either PM me or email me and we will look into your issue :thumb:


Doh:wall:

Everyone says use the search function, I use it and find out that the G1 that ive applied to my car today doesn't take kindly to MK7 golf's, which is the car ive applied it to

Lets see if its worked on my car tomorrow as were forecast for rain.


----------



## Kabb

Applied this to my A3 a few weeks ago using the directions provided with it and it has worked a dream. 

I did get wiper judder after the initial application but this tailed off after a few days and cleaning the blades seemed to help that as well.


----------



## scoobyboy1

Kabb said:


> Applied this to my A3 a few weeks ago using the directions provided with it and it has worked a dream.
> 
> I did get wiper judder after the initial application but this tailed off after a few days and cleaning the blades seemed to help that as well.


Might give the wiper blades a good clean tomorrow, I applied the G1 this afternoon about 1pm and the car hasn't moved since so not used wipers etc and the glass hasn't got wet since then either.

I did clay the glass, and polished them, and followed the instructions to apply the G1 and the car is only 2 weeks old im hoping the glass was clean enough as being a new car for the coating to be o.k.:thumb:


----------



## scoobyboy1

Been out this morning as we have had a light drizzle of rain, put the wipers on and it seemed fine, then I was worried that the products might not have stuck to my windows, so fetched a jug of water and it touched the screen and run straight off without sticking, so think I did it right(which would be a first for me)


----------



## Jag 63

I'm a bit worried now seen this thread, just bought s kit of G1,G2 and G4 to try. Think I will practice application on side windows first now, make sure I do it right.


----------

